# Profile unity rta and flavour



## solantis (3/10/19)

I intend getting a profile unity rta mesh tank has anyone tried it and how's the flavour?


----------



## Beserker786 (4/10/19)

It’s decent, a little less flavour than the profile RDA, but certainly more flavour than my drop rda. I have heard the Kylin M has better flavour, so perhaps check that out as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (4/10/19)

Beserker786 said:


> It’s decent, a little less flavour than the profile RDA, but certainly more flavour than my drop rda. I have heard the Kylin M has better flavour, so perhaps check that out as well!


I have both the Profile Unity RTA and Kylin M. 

Some pointers :

1. With regards to flavor they are pretty much on par. The Profile has a smoother airflow as it is slotted and feeds from the side whereas the Kylin has honeycomb top airflow so its a bit "raspier" 

2. The biggest difference between the two has to be when it comes to wicking and leaking. If you do not get the wicking 100% right on the Profile it will leak like crazy. Wicking is complex as there is 6 juice ports to cover (2 juice wells at bottom and 4 holes higher up in chimney)

On the Kylin there is only the 2 juice wells at the bottom so its easier to wick. The Kylin has top airflow so it won't easily leak through the airholes

3. The fill ports on the Kylin are large so its easy to fill. On the Profile the fill slots are very narrow so you tend to mess easily when filling if you don't take it slow and watch what you doing 

If you looking for a easy to wick, easy to use and easy to fill option that won't leak then I suggest the Kylin M. 
If you looking for a more refined and smoother vape then go for the Profile Unity. 

Both RTA's share the same coils 

And on your question of flavor. 
Flavor, and clouds on both these mesh RTA's is mind blowing. 



Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## GerrieP (4/10/19)

@Blends Of Distinction. You are spot on in my humble opinion. I also do have both mentioned by u and I feel exactly the same. My person favorite will be the Kylin purely due to wicking. The profile is a tricky bugger to wick where the Kylin is straight forward as one would normally wick(with a big tad more cotton).. But both is surely delivering a bunch of flavor and cloud... Mesh is like a NI80 dual coil.. but for men... lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan (4/10/19)

I find it highlights the sweetener in the juice and not an accurate flavour profile of the juice. extremely saturated vape. all the juices just tasted sweeter. Profile unity don't own a Kylin.. stopped buying vandy vape products.


----------



## DysectorZA (31/10/19)

I've just recently gotten myself a Kylin M to jump on the mesh bandwagon and I'm loving it, it's like my go to vape right now.

Thought it would be difficult to wick and work with, but I actually found it pretty easy. I watched a bunch of videos on it and a few people use different methods, so I suppose you just got to find a method that works for you. Now I've only wicked it once so far with the included cotton, but I'm going to try the Fire Bolt cotton method next and see how that works out.

I also did not use the included mesh coils, and went and bought the OFRF nexMesh coils instead, as many people have been recommending these coils instead. I vape at 65W and it's good. If I push it to 70W, then I start to get dry hits if I drag for too long, to I found 65W is the sweet spot for me.

But man, I am loving this RTA. No leaking, no dry hits and the flavour is on point for me. Like the above mentioned, it is a little sweet, but I love sweet in my flavour. I'm glad I got the Kylin M in the end, as I was also looking at the Profile Unity, as they both use the same spring loaded cotton plate, which I think is a huge plus for mesh RTA's.


----------



## Timwis (1/11/19)

Get the wicking correct then for me the unity edges the kylin because of the smoothness, use Nexmesh and flavour is on par with each other. But as mentioned if needing a few attempts to nail the wicking for the first time is likely to have you ripping your hair out then go for the Kylin as they are very closely matched on performance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (1/11/19)

Timwis said:


> Get the wicking correct then for me the unity edges the kylin because of the smoothness, use Nexmesh and flavour is on par with each other. But as mentioned if needing a few attempts to nail the wicking for the first time is likely to have you ripping your hair out then go for the Kylin as they are very closely matched on performance.


Where's that fence lol!


----------



## Spyker41771 (30/5/20)

Seems this thread is the best place to post this, maybe.

Rewicking the profile with the vandy vape dual m coil

See if there is a difference in taste vs the nexmesh

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------

